# Why no camera matching profiles with ALL supported cameras?



## fullkoll (Sep 21, 2019)

I just sold my Sony RX100IV (after also having owned RX100 and RX100 III before that).
I was planning to upgrade to RX100VII but instead I bought a Canon G5Xm2, which still keeps the fast lens and has a reasonable lens range of 24-120mm.

To my surprise the Canon does not have the Camera Matching profiles in Lightroom Classic 8.4.1 even though it´s marked as supported in the latest list of supported cameras.
I use them with all my Sony cameras and find them useful quite a lot of times and would love to have them with the Canon as well.......


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2019)

P&S camera with a fixed lens usually include the lens profile built in The latest versions of LRClassic take advantage of that.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 21, 2019)

Camera matching profiles are kind of an "extra" that some cameras get, but not all. "Supported" means that Lightroom will accept raw files from that camera into its catalogue, nothing more.


----------



## fullkoll (Sep 22, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Camera matching profiles are kind of an "extra" that some cameras get,


OK, I see........ and Sony gets that extra treatment, but not Canon 

Anyway -  the most important thing is that the files from the camera are supported of course......


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 22, 2019)

fullkoll said:


> but not Canon


Actually, _most_ Canons have camera-matching profiles. Yours may be added in the future. None of us can say whether that will happen, of course.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2019)

From Eric (ACR engineer):


> At present we cannot build the Camera Matching profiles due to recent file format changes.  We are working with Canon to resolve this, but it will take time.


----------



## fullkoll (Sep 23, 2019)

OK - I  just have to wait then for the support of the CR3-files.

Thanks Victoria!


----------



## fullkoll (Oct 2, 2019)

In this thread I asked why there are no camera-matching profiles to my  new Canon G5Xm2 camera - the CR3 files work OK, but there are no camera profiles.

Today had the opportunity to try out CR3 files from spring 2018  coming from a Canon EOS M50  which also works with CR3 files -   and it has profiles that work with my Lightroom Classic!    I am confused here.........    The same CR3-files  from two different cameras but only one has the profiles........

Eric from Adobe:" We are working with Canon to resolve this, but it will take time."
Why -  when you already have them for (at least) one Canon camera?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 2, 2019)

The format (.cr3) is simply the current Canon format. Each camera then has it's own profile. That's why there's a list of new cameras supported each time Adobe release an update to Classic, even though the underlying format (.NEF for example) has been around for ages.


----------



## fullkoll (Oct 2, 2019)

OK - got it!


----------

